# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > C.I. Cataluña >  el pasteral  2 de Diciembre de 2014

## titobcn

http://<a href="http://youtu.be/TmNN...mNN6NQQlDY</a>

----------


## titobcn



----------

FEDE (23-ene-2015),HUESITO (09-dic-2014),jlois (23-ene-2015),Jonasino (25-ene-2015),Varanya (07-dic-2014),willi (09-dic-2014)

----------


## jlois

Muy buen trabajo amigo Tito. Mis más sinceras felicitaciones.

----------

titobcn (26-ene-2015)

----------

